# modern GT and Lemans prototypes kits ?



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi, 

i'm searching for resin kits for modern Le Mans-style cars (gts, prototypes), especially for tyco 440x2 (or magnatraction). Could you help me to find them ? I know Bad Dawg is casting a few bodies for the tyco wide pan, but is there any other products somewhere ? 


thank you, 


dimitri


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

No one is interested by Le Mans racing ?

:woohoo:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Yep me, but I don't know where to find any decent bodies?


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

it's funny to sse how difficult is to find kits for classic grand prix and modern le mans racing in our scale !

BTW, in CandR website, I found some modern gt kits : r390, aston martin dbr9, toyota gt1, ferrari, etc...all for the SG+ chassis, except the aston martin !

great to create a gt1/gt2 racing class!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice, thanks I haven't seen that website before.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

the webpage for other people: 

http://www.candrhoracing.com/html/c_r_bodies.html

a lot of bodies for modern gt1 le mans racing cars ! I can't beleive I did'nt think about them before, since I already bought some CandR decals a few month ago ^^

Now I have to : 1) buy a sg+ chassi, 2)find a way to run sg+ without magnet...my track is under 14volt, and a german friend told me that someone was building some brass weight kits for the sg+ chassis...so I 'll have to buy some too...and silicone tires for it too, of course...

and I have to find new tyco 440x2 widepans chassis too, tjet slimline chassis, brabam rrr body and wire RRR wheels, and, and...

Ahhhhh if I was a rich man...lalalalalalaaaaaaaa!!!! (famous song in France) ^^


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Yep, know the song! It's stuck in my head now!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*It won't get out.........aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah*



kiwidave said:


> Yep, know the song! It's stuck in my head now!


Yep mine too now...geeez thanks alot...do be do be doo...a silly, silly rich man. I would do be do be do be do be doo...

Bob...all I want is a cup of tea, someone who will take care of me...zilla


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

> do be do be doo...a silly, silly rich man. I would do be do be do be do be doo...



exactly ! that is the song ! Wow, international culture is not just a word ! i think we are just like in Star Trek ! ^^


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Man! Nice find Dimitri! I love modern LeMans and GT racing! Those kits look very nice! And yes, I wish I were a rich man not having to work for anyone, but myself. 

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*modern GT and Lemans prototypes*

Hey Dimitri ,
didn't Slotcar innovations have some of what your looking for ? Seems i recall a few things awhile back that were possibly suitable but then i lost the link .

Bear :wave:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

@bearsox : I'm afraid not ! slot car innovations is focused on classic GT-canam cars. 

@PD2 : I'm a freelance worker ! I'm poor, and even if I work for myself, I have to work for customers : quite the same s..t ^^ but as long as I can go fishing and play my electric cars, I'm quite happy most of the time


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

demether said:


> @bearsox : I'm afraid not ! slot car innovations is focused on classic GT-canam cars.
> 
> @PD2 : I'm a freelance worker ! I'm poor, and even if I work for myself, I have to work for customers : quite the same s..t ^^ but as long as I can go fishing and play my electric cars, I'm quite happy most of the time


What would be great is to be able to work on our little cars for our income so that we had more time to go fishing and play with the electric cars! LOL!! Dream job, eh?

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

OOOOOH YES !!!!

Or even if I could have enough landscaping/dioramas customers to live with this only source of money, I should be the happiest man !


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi, 

I changed my idea a little, and want to experiment car building from scratch. 

I know BMW and panoz lmp1 already exists in lexan and resin. My first idea was to start from the lexan bodies, because I 've got them, but since good resin kits already exists, my motivation is gone...


My choice of chassis is the wide pan 440x2 with long wheel base position. 


So now, I'm searching for cool LMP1 or LMP2 (le mans race, or ALMS) cars (photos and/or blueprints) I could try to reproduce (I want to create a master to vacuum form with styren). Car period should be 1990 to 2005. After that, the cars are too "sharp" to be correctly reproduced in h0 scale.

I 'm not a cars specialist at all, so your help is welcome...

thanks


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Now this will be a cool project if you can find what you are looking for Dimitri! Definitely will be waiting and watching my friend....can't wait!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

I did'nt decide what body I'll do ! I think I 'll go first to a toy shop, to see if I can find a diecast to make the working base. If not, I'll start with a blueprint and plasticard.


----------



## shooter8115 (Apr 21, 2008)

*slot rev*

I saw this on another site , have a look http://www.ovaltekengineering.com/slotrev/


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

GREAT !!!! thank you a lot !!!


----------



## ebi (Jan 24, 2007)

I found this BMW in my unfinished projects pile.
As far as i can remember it was made in portugal (spain??) and came with really nice decals. It fits the Tyco 440 long wheelbase.















Thanks for the thread. I think i will start the next few years with
this car ...


Greets

Ebi


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

I beleive it 's a TOPSLOT body. I've seen it on a US slot car shop.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

demether said:


> I beleive it 's a TOPSLOT body. I've seen it on a US slot car shop.


That is correct. As far as I know, it was their only 1:64 effort.


----------



## Wildstar (Jan 8, 2008)

*Top Slot?*

Didn't Top Slot also do a Ferrari 333SP in HO? Or am I just imagining things?


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

I never saw it myself ?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)




----------



## 3BEAR (May 17, 2008)

Dementher I share your pain. I actually own one of the Topslot resin bodies. I also traded one to another member of this site a little while ago. If I remember correctly it was designed for the HP-7 chassis.

The lack of accurate bodies in 1/64 is appalling.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

there is the panoz LMP 1 available too !


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*Audi R8*

Sorry to join the party late. Here is the Audi R8 I did a few years back. The decaled version is sitting on a Tyco X2 Pan chassis. I could easily ressurect this kit again. Shouldn't be too hard to get it to fit the Mega-G also. I was selling these as a unfinished kit for $18 + shipping if I remember correctly.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

It's really interesting ! and beautiful. My dalarra projecty is far to be as cool as your car ! 


I think if you do recast one day, I'll take one. With the topslot bmw, and racing legends panoz (too bad it's on tomy turbo chassis...I prefer tyco widepan especially for the magnetless easy modification), we almost have a complete 2000's lemans resin race class.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*Panoz*

I butchered the Hot Wheels Panoz so it just about fit the Tyco Pan chassis. It's in the "I'll finish it one of these days box".


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Cool ! You're THE man, I guess, so ! tyco widepan is the best magnet chassis for me. Other are too "ON/OFF" or too fast for me.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Gary, with AFX about to do the R10 and 908 the best car you could do for the Mega would be either an R15 or something else that raced against those two?


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*???*

Is this the R15 you speak of?? It looks very easy to do, however, there will be a lot of compromise in the rear area between the rear tires to cover the crown gear, etc. What's nice about this car as it translates to HO, is the area between the front fenders is raised to allow room for the pickup shoe travel. Most LMP cars are low and again, have to be compromised to work.

I need more images of this car for me to get it done.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

That is the one. Pictures are easy to come by.

Bear in mind this car is probably on AFX's radar.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*that's cool*

No problem. I can stick with my open wheel stuff.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

As you already did an audi, perhaps you can do another model....if not the races will be 100% gasoil ^^


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

fastlap said:


> No problem. I can stick with my open wheel stuff.


Then the BT50 sans front wings would always be top of my wants list!!


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

Montoya1 said:


> Then the BT50 sans front wings would always be top of my wants list!!


You mean this "Bad Boy"? Except for the getting the cowl and side pods to clear the chassis, it shouldn't be too hard to do.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Yes, that shape but not that ('82) color scheme. The 1981 test version has much nicer looking numbers, an all blue airbox, and no Santal signage (Patto does not do the santal decals in any case).


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*ok*

Keep this image up for a couple days, so I can copy it to my computer (tonight). Again, the only artistic licensing will have to be in the coverage of the chassis in the magnets/armature area. Definitely will not have the look of the side pods of the picture.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I have lots more pictures!


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*pictures*

Deane,

Please forward a few pics to my email address. You still got it, right? All I need is a few, like frontal, dead on side, 3/4, and maybe one from the top. If you say the pic I put up is the right shape, but wrong livery, then whatever other photos you think I need will work. I can always email you back to say....send more. 

Oh...BTW. Want to hear something funny? Remember your wait to get the Williams? Well, I outsmarted myself and packed the Queen's currancy when I moved, now have to carefully go through each envelope while unpacking to find it. Ironic, uh?

Gar


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

You crack me up Gary 

Email to follow...


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*got it*

Yeah, I crack myself up too....:freak: I'm a walking advertisement for A.D.D.


Got the email.

Cheers Mate!!: thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

fastlap said:


> Yeah, I crack myself up too....:freak: I'm a walking advertisement for A.D.D.
> 
> 
> Got the email.
> ...


Gary, don't worry. Help is available with out the need for harmful drugs...


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

this episode was really cool ! I love the moment when the kids goes to Phli Collins' show ! ^^


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

SP is awesome full stop.


----------



## Wildstar (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey Gary...that Brabham would look awesome racing against a Ferrari 126C2 (hint! hint!)


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

That Brabham did not race the C2, or any Ferrari, although it ran the same year as the first car from the C series. A model of the 126CK is not something most would want, although it was memorable for an amazing win at Monaco and Gilles generally drove the wheel off it.










The C2, which raced the BT50 in its final color scheme the following year, was by contrast a thing of beauty, and I think Gary should forgo everything else in his life, even sleep, whilst he does the whole grid from the 2 years in question (81/82).


----------

